# Best pregnancy tests



## Lerp20

Hi all,

I want to do a bulk order of tests - which ones do you recommend? I'm UK based!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon I'm uk based To. 

I get mine of Amazon. I always buy the [email protected] ones.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I got them ones too %)


----------



## Suggerhoney

I use the clinical guard ones to and also have some one step. I've got quite the collection going on it's kinda embarrassing hahaha


----------

